# Snail clutch!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I rescued two unhappy snails from work with some serious damage to thier shells. I lost the male but i still have the female.. 

I wasnt sure at first but now i have a clutch at the edge of the tank!  But i am not sure on how to care for it!

I am also not 100% sure if its Kats purples i picked up or the apples. 

Any help would be awesome, thanks for reading :3


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Ciddian, 

PM me your regular email addy and I'll send you some destructions. They even have pictures!  

Good job on the clutch, apparently they are trying to tell you how happy they are. When you are overrun with them remind Bob it isn't my fault 'k?


----------

